# Der Herr der Ringe – Was haben Sie gelesen, was gesehen?



## Administrator (8. Februar 2007)

*Der Herr der Ringe – Was haben Sie gelesen, was gesehen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Tobi82 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was haben Sie gelesen, was gesehen?*

fcdvfvfg


----------



## AgeLer (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was haben Sie gelesen, was gesehen?*

Hab die Filme gesehen und die Bücher gelesen, mehr als ''okay'' fand ich aber keines von beiden.


----------



## seech (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was haben Sie gelesen, was gesehen?*



			
				Tobi82 am 08.02.2007 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> fcdvfvfg



¿

Ich hab keins von beidem gelesen/gesehen, und finds auch gut so  Ich musste noch zu Schulzeiten mal als Strafaufgabe den kleinen Hobbit lesen, nach ca. 30 Seiten habe ich nach einer Zusammenfassung im Internet gesehen. Wem's gefällt, bitteschön, ich finds stinklangweilig


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was haben Sie gelesen, was gesehen?*

Hab nur die Filme gesehen


----------



## FossilZ (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was haben Sie gelesen, was gesehen?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 08.02.2007 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab nur die Filme gesehen


beides, sogar inkl "Der kleine Hobbit"


----------



## Weird_Sheep (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was haben Sie gelesen, was gesehen?*

Weder gesehen noch gelesen. Fantasy berührt mich gar nicht.

Dafür biete ich halt die vierteilige Anhaltertrilogie in fünf Bänden, die wird sicherlich auch nicht jedem Herr der Ringe Fan gefallen.

Ich kann mich noch an den Schultag nach dem Double- oder gar Triplefeature erinnern. Da war fast der gesamte männliche Teil des Jahrgangs im Kino und ich eben nicht.
Daher war ich dann am nächsten Tag auch der fitteste von denen paar die kamen, denn an dem Tag waren komischerweise einige krank und die Entschuldigungen wurden auch nicht alle angenommen.


----------



## Dumbi (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was haben Sie gelesen, was gesehen?*



			
				FossilZ am 08.02.2007 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 08.02.2007 20:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab auch noch das Silmarillion gelesen.


----------



## LordMephisto (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was haben Sie gelesen, was gesehen?*

Beides in massen, incl. allem was Tokien so geschrieben


----------



## Anbei (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was haben Sie gelesen, was gesehen?*



			
				Dumbi am 09.02.2007 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> FossilZ am 08.02.2007 20:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rischitsch.

Gelesen:
Der kleine Hobbit, der Herr der Ringe und das Silmarillion.


Sowohl auch alle drei Filme gesehen.


----------



## Burtchen (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was haben Sie gelesen, was gesehen?*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 09.02.2007 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Weder gesehen noch gelesen. Fantasy berührt mich gar nicht.
> 
> Dafür biete ich halt die vierteilige Anhaltertrilogie in fünf Bänden, die wird sicherlich auch nicht jedem Herr der Ringe Fan gefallen.
> 
> ...


Hach ja, das Triple Feature. 17 Uhr ging's im Kino am Potsdamer Platz los, kurz vor vier war ich zu Hause. Unser Jahrgang in der 13ten hatte sich quasi über zweieinhalb Reihen ausgebreitet.

Szenenapplaus, als Legolas den Ollifanten am Stück erledigt  .

Und am nächsten Morgen alle in der Schule - allerdings eher hibbelig koffeinisiert als müde


----------



## McDrake (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was haben Sie gelesen, was gesehen?*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 09.02.2007 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Weder gesehen noch gelesen. Fantasy berührt mich gar nicht.
> 
> Dafür biete ich halt die vierteilige Anhaltertrilogie in fünf Bänden, die wird sicherlich auch nicht jedem Herr der Ringe Fan gefallen.



Oh, die Bücher liebe ich auch. Und die alte Fernsehserie hält sich sogar ziemlich genau an die Dialoge 1A!

Bei HDR habe ich wohl auch alle Bücher gelesen (also inkl. Hobbit und den ganzen Anhängen). Die Hauptbücher zwei mal und die Filme.. hmm.. mehrer male (Kino und auch Extd. Versionen auf DVD).
Alle Film hintereinander anzuschauen, würd ich mir nicht zutrauen


----------



## Homerclon (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was haben Sie gelesen, was gesehen?*

[X] Beides - Mit einschränkung

Ich bin noch dabei die Bücher zu lesen, allerdings hab ich eine "Version" mit schrecklicher Übersetzung, was mich immer wieder stört und ich so nicht lange lesen kann/will.
Nein, Englische Ausgabe ist keine Alternative, ich will *ein* Buch lesen, und nicht gleichzeitig ein Englisch Vokabel Buch. Mein Englisch ist einfach zu schlecht um Bücher, Filme oder Bücher auf Englisch zu "konsumieren".


----------



## Iceman (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was haben Sie gelesen, was gesehen?*

Ebenfalls beides mit Einschränkungen. Beim dritten Buch hab ich in der Mitte aufgehört weil es einfach eine Qual war das Geschreibsel zu lesen. und das war der dritte oder vierte Versuch HdR mal komplett durchzulesen, vorher bin ich immer nur so bis zur Mitte des ersten Buches gekommen.


----------



## DawnHellscream (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was haben Sie gelesen, was gesehen?*

Erst Filme und dann bücher ...bücher warn mitunter ne qual zu lesen, weil vollkommen langweilig ...filme eindeutig besser


----------



## GenZero (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was haben Sie gelesen, was gesehen?*

Hab nur die Bücher gelesen und die Filme mal kurz angeschaut. Die Filme sind echt Rotz im Vergleich. In den Büchern sind viel mehr Emotionen und Detailtiefe...


----------



## Lordghost (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was haben Sie gelesen, was gesehen?*



			
				Dumbi am 09.02.2007 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> FossilZ am 08.02.2007 20:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me2 
aber ich muss sagen: Bücher > Filme

Edit: btw, was fürne qual zu lesen? alles lesefaule hier, ich hab die bücher mit 12 gelesen, und keine probleme gehabt 

naja ich mag ja auch fantasy zeugs, und lesen tu ich auch


----------



## memphis76 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was haben Sie gelesen, was gesehen?*



			
				Dumbi am 09.02.2007 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> FossilZ am 08.02.2007 20:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und ich häng die "Nachrichten aus Mittelerde" auch noch dran    

Eine Qual war es wahrlich nicht. Ich lese gern und viel, und wenn man auf den Geschmack gekommen ist, kann man ein Buch (was einem gefällt) auch schnell verschlingen.

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## SoSchautsAus (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was haben Sie gelesen, was gesehen?*

[X] Keins von beidem 

Ich plane seit ewig und drei Tagen einen Marathon mit allen drei Directors Cuts am Stück.  War aber bisher zu faul in die Videothek zu laufen und kaufen werd ichs mir sicher nicht. Dafür bin ich wohl zu wenig Fanboy. 

Die Bücher interessieren mich nicht wirklich, ich lese lieber Trash, Krimi und Grusel/Horror. 

SSA


----------



## xMANIACx (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was haben Sie gelesen, was gesehen?*

Habe beides gelesen/gesehen inkl. Der kleine Hobbit.

Die Herr der Ringe Bücher find ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht so spektakulär, irgendwie ist mir das alles viel zu langatmig geschrieben. Der kleine Hobbit hingegen liebe ich, das Buch habe ich geradezu verschlungen.
Die Filme sind gut gemachtes Popcornkino, seit meinem HdR-Marathon (mit den Extended-Versionen) mit Freunden kann ich die Filme jedoch nicht mehr sehen


----------

